

A Sneak Preview Of Dropbox’s (YC S07) Upcoming Android App - whyleym
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/22/dropbox-android-app/

======
nuclear_eclipse
Between this and selective syncing, I don't know which one I've been wanting
the most. This news is fantastic, and it looks like it will be everything I'd
hoped for. Now push it to the Market already :)

